# Front Panel Audio



## thad_rad (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm having trouble getting the front audio ports on my case to work. I know its probably wrong jumper settings, but therein lies my problems. My documentation varies a little bit from whats on my jumper settings. I'm running a GigaByte 8I915P-Duo-Pro in an AeroCool JetMaster Jr. mid-tower case. Any ideas or links to where I can get some documentation for the case? I didn't have any in the box and I can't find anything line. :normal:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi,

Don't know about your motherboard, but do have this p4c800-e deluxe and Antec case info that might be close.

The pin assignments are: 

Case……………..Motherboard 
AUD GND………. AGND 
FRONT-L……….. LINE_OUT_L 
FRONT-R………. .LINE_OUT_R 
MIC……………….MICPWR 
MIC BIAS…………MIC2 
RET-R……………. BLINE_OUT_R 
RET-L…………….. BLINE_OUT_L 

Leave the motherboard's +5VA and NC pins alone. Hope this helps. 

Here is another sample that might help

Case ----->MB
BLUE ----->BLINE_OUT_L
RED ----->Line out_L
PURPLE ----->BLINE_OUT_R
YELLOW----->Line out_R
ORANGE----->MICPWR
GREEN ----->MIC2
BLACK ----->AGND


----------



## thad_rad (Sep 9, 2004)

Here are my motherboard pin assignments for front panel audio (AZALIA_FP)

Pin No. Definition
1 MIC2_L
2 GND
3 MIC2_R
4 -ACZ_DET
5 Line2_R
6 FSENSE1
7 FAUOIO_JD
8 No Pin
9 LINE2_L
10 FSENSE2



no idea what fsense, fauoio, and acz_det are. :4-dontkno


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

thad_rad said:


> Here are my motherboard pin assignments for front panel audio (AZALIA_FP)
> 
> Pin No. Definition
> 1 MIC2_L
> ...


*Hi, in my travels I have found this:*

If the front audio panel isn't Azalia-compliant,
> you
> should connect the AC97=compliant pins to the motherboard, not
> connecting
> the rear speaker's 2 pins:
> 
> Motherboard's FSENSE2 pin: nothing connected
> Motherboard's FSENSE1 pin: nothing connected
> Motherboard's -ACZ_DET pin: nothing connected
> Motherboard's GND pin: Case's AUD GND plug
> Motherboard's LINE2_L pin: Case's FPOUT-L plug
> Motherboard's FAUOIO_JD pin: nothing connected
> Motherboard's LINE2_R pin: Case's FPOUT-R plug
> Motherboard's MIC2_R pin: Case's MIC plug
> Motherboard's MIC2_L pin: Case's MIC-BIAS plug

No guarantees, but this was from a pretty reliable source.


----------



## thad_rad (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks i'll give a try when i get the chance.


----------

